# Farm fresh Montgomery Ward Hawthorne bicycle



## rrrohde (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello All

I pick up an old Montgomery Ward Hawthorne bicycle over the weekend at an Estate sale. I am having a hard time finding anymore information other than it is a 1950 Snyder made Hawthorne. I have not seen any bike with the three bars set up on the top. Any help would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 23, 2013)

That is pretty unique. I've never seen a three bar like that either. Congrats!


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 23, 2013)

nice 3 bar score!

Nick.


----------



## vincev (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice condition 3 bar!


----------



## OldRider (Apr 24, 2013)

Beautiful bike! Whats the history with the 3 bar? was it only a 1 or 2 year deal? I've never seen it before.


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 24, 2013)

Terrific acquisition! The Hawthorne is really in great shape. Probably better shape than me and the bike and I are about the same year's model. 

Dave


----------



## ratina (Apr 25, 2013)

I've seen a few women's versions of that bike, but never a mens.


----------



## rrrohde (Apr 25, 2013)

*Clean, Shine and sell*

Can someone tell me the best way to clean and shine this bike up without hurting the finsh and stop the rust. So far all that I have done is clean and soaked the chain in rust perventive and wipe the handle bar with it. Also what would be a fair price to ask for it. Thanks to everyone for there help already.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 27, 2013)

OldRider said:


> Beautiful bike! Whats the history with the 3 bar? was it only a 1 or 2 year deal? I've never seen it before.




Yeah, one of those short term oddball features.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 28, 2013)

It's love at first sight, if such a thing ever existed.


----------



## gman (Jun 14, 2014)

*i have one just like*

i have had this one for 3 or 4 years took it on a 10 mile ride with my daughter class last Tuesday.


----------



## stoney (Jun 14, 2014)

Very nice find, looks great. I've never seen a boy's 3 bar before


----------



## Honestherman (Jun 18, 2014)

*Nice Bike*

Nice Bike, Farm Fresh. Funny. Anyone who was on our Farm as a kid would never have a bike in that condition. It was more like kept in the house.  
Whats it worth? Everyone asks that and there ya go with the Inflated false value of a bicycle. Keep it and ride it. Have Fun that's all that this should be all about. 
But it is a very nice find. Again have fun with it and smile when you are riding it.


----------



## AmariA (Mar 26, 2016)

I have a similar bike to this one, have you been able to determine the value of it? or more info on the history of it? Very curious to learn more..

It's a beaut!


----------

